# WIFI EXTENDER Orange



## panotonik (24 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,petite question avant Noël !

Je tente depuis quelque jours d'installer une extension wifi pour ma live box, afin de capter un signal de l'autre coté du mur bunker qui sépare ma maison en 2 ! J'ai donc acheté un kit wifi extender chez Orange composé d'un plug à branché à la Livebox et d'un émetteur à brancher sur un prise de courant. Après quelque essais infructueux et quelque discussions parcourues, j'ai appris qu'il fallait changer les canaux d'émissions wifi de l'extender, j'ai donc maintenant *canal 6 pour la box et 7 pour l'extender*. Ça à déjà résolu le problème  de détection du réseau. Au passage, j'ai renommé le SSID de l'extender pour bien identifié la source à laquelle je me connecte (je l'ai renommé *Livebox-XXXXext)*. Le problème actuel est que je détecte la source extender, je peux m'y connecter mais il semble ne pas me faire de lien entre Internet et mon ordi. Il me marque un truc du genre "pas d'adresse IP" ou "adresse IP auto-attribué". Je précise au passage que j'ai configurer la box pour qu'elle attribue des IP statiques à tout les appareils qui s'y connectent, y compris l'extender qui est relié en Ethernet. Donc la question est: ya t'il un truc que j'aurais mal fait et ya t'il un réglage dans l'utilitaire Airport qui résoudrait mon problème ? Que dois-je indiquer en IP ROUTEUR, l'adresse de l'extender ou celui de la Livebox ?
J'espère que ma question est assez clair, si vous avez besoin de plus de précisions, n'hésitez pas à demander !
En attendant, joyeuses fêtes à tous !
François


----------



## zazthemac (25 Décembre 2009)

En routeur il faut mettre l'adresse IP de la livebox.
Je ne m'etendrais pas plus ne connaissant pas l'extender d'orange.


----------

